# I can't remember if I turned off my flat iron this morning...



## peachface

I'm at work and it's driving me up the wall!!!

What do you think is the worst thing that can happen if it is on??


----------



## Ricci

isnt there a way to quickly go home during a break? is it on a wood table?


----------



## peachface

I might be able to go at lunch and check... but I wish I didn't have to cuz I have to take bus and I hate taking buses. I'm gonna feel really dumb if it is off...


----------



## Ricci

I know what u mean but at least u know the house is safe

Originally Posted by *peachface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I might be able to go at lunch and check... but I wish I didn't have to cuz I have to take bus and I hate taking buses. I'm gonna feel really dumb if it is off...


----------



## peachface

That's true... thanks.


----------



## Ricci

Yup yvw

Originally Posted by *peachface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's true... thanks.


----------



## Adrienne

Not to worry you anymore but my brother in laws first babys mama recently had her whole apartment burn down last sunday due to someone leaving a pot with the stove on in a another apartment. The whole complex burned down to nothing (16 apartments) so when it comes to things like that you never want to take a risk. Better to check and be safe!


----------



## love2482

I think straigtening irons are desgined so that if you accidently leave them on, they won't explode or anything (haha) but if you left it next to something or on top of something flammable, that is very dangerous. I have left mine on so many times, luckily nothing has happened.


----------



## peachface

I checked the website and found the model that looks exactly like mine and it listed "Auto off" as one of the features. So I called the company and the person I spoke to said that model should shut off 45-50 minutes after it's turned on. I'm pretty sure I have that model.... unless they kept the look exactly the same but added a new feature to it...

I feel soooo dumb-dumb...


----------



## krazykid90

My straight iron has an auto off function, and every hot iron I looked at has an auto off, and this included the cheap ones from Wal-Mart so I think it's pretty much standard now






Realistically, though, in 45 minutes it could still potentially do some damage, but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Janet Bern

smart to check with company on the 45 min off switch..pure genius


----------



## fawp

I've accidentally left mine on all day, too. The other I left for work at 8am and got home at 6pm and the dang thing was still on. Luckily, nothing happened and the counter wasn't damaged or anything. Now, I'm trying to get into a habit of unplugging it and not just turning it off.


----------



## KimC2005

I usually try to unplug my straightening iron after I use it. It makes me feel better and then atleast I know it is for sure off. Most straighteners should have the Auto off button..


----------



## love2482

Unplugging it is a good idea. I am so forgetful when it comes to turning it off.


----------



## magneticheart

my straighteners have an auto-off. i've discovered this because i've accidently left them on sooo many times and come home to find that thankfully they've turned themselves off. my friend almost burned her house down once because she forgot to unplug her straighteners but before they went to auto-off a piece of paper fell on them and burned! luckily her sister saw and turned them off!


----------



## peachface

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my straighteners have an auto-off. i've discovered this because i've accidently left them on sooo many times and come home to find that thankfully they've turned themselves off. my friend almost burned her house down once because she forgot to unplug her straighteners but before they went to auto-off a piece of paper fell on them and burned! luckily her sister saw and turned them off! eek!!!! now I'm worried again... I didn't go home at lunch cuz I figured it should be ok with auto-off function.


----------



## magneticheart

sorry didn't mean to worry you! if they're not near anything flammable then it will be fine. my friend has notepads and paper everywhere so it just slid off a pile of notebooks and stuff but if you don't have anything like that near it it should be ok


----------



## KristieTX

Everything ok?

I've become very religious about unplugging mine when I'm through. I have left the oven on before when leaving to go somewhere and come home to something burning. Kinda scary.


----------



## GlossyAbby

Last week I accidently left my straightener on It was on from 5:30 am to 8:30 pm... yikes!


----------



## Jennifer

that's why i got a ghd! it shuts off automaticaly if you forget to leave it on. i think it's after 15 mins. or so.


----------



## peachface

The funniest thing yesterday!

As I got off the bus and started walking home, guess what I saw! Two fire trucks with flashing lights right beside my building!!! My heart started pounding and all I could say was "F%^$!!!!!!!!" I didn't know if I should run toward it or away from it and go somewhere else to hide...

I kept on walking and then saw that there was another fire truck front of the building next to mine and that's where all the firemen were... I was like "Thank you, God!!!!"

I got home and everything was all good...


----------



## clarebear86

i hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## joybelle

i left mine on and it burned the crappy table it was on. My man came home and called me. He was so sweet about it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I have a straightener and I have left it on before and it sucks being at work wondering if you've left it on. I'm glad that mine has an auto off feature and it shuts off within 10-15 mins of being on. It's good to hear that nothing happened.


----------



## micheldk

Always go for the auto-off!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually try to unplug my straightening iron after I use it. It makes me feel better and then atleast I know it is for sure off. Most straighteners should have the Auto off button.. i unplug mine too, most straightners have a auto off button.


----------



## pinkbundles

The worst thing that could happen is your house on fire. The best thing that could happen is that it just stays on all day. I used to do this all the time and I've been lucky. But now I got into the habit of unplugging it before I go so there's no doubt that it's off.


----------

